

Holographic 3D Calls - pmontra
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnr.it%2Fcnr%2Fnews%2FCnrNews%3FIDn%3D2941

======
pmontra
Unfortunately I couldn't find the news in English so I posted the link to
google translate. A video with Italian audio is a
[http://vimeo.com/95952928](http://vimeo.com/95952928) You can see how the
holographic system looks like. A demo at 0:00, another one at 1:20 (the guy is
remote there, the girl local). Skip to 4:00 for what looks like to be a
different kind of hardware.

